# Haze on aquarium glass



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope this is the right place to post this.
Recently aqquried a 55 gal tank that has been outside for a while. Has a white film that I cant get off used vinegar and lemon juice with mediocre results. Any fish safe products that I can use to clean the tank and start setting it up. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

might sound a little weird but my grama has always told to clean up any hard stain with rubbing alcohol, it will literally remove oil, juice and wine stains from carpet and im pretty sure it'll remove the haze on the glass wont hurt to try a small portion with the RA. good luck let me know if it doesnt work lol


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

You can try denatured alcohol as well.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

You could also try a Diluted bleach solution


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone used c l r and then a really good rinsing looks like possible calcium build up


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's what I've read. Lay tank on it's side so the area affected is horizontal with the floor/ground. Lay down towel/paper towels and saturate with vinegar. Keep the towels moist and let the vinegar do it's job over the course of a few days. Check on it periodically to make sure the towels are still wet and to attempt removing your film with a credit card/razor.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

911Randal said:


> Has anyone used c l r and then a really good rinsing looks like possible calcium build up


I use CLR for hard water or calcium deposits. You do need to rinse well afterwards. I usually wash with water and dish soap after using CLR, followed by a good rinse.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

CLR or vinegar will remove stains caused by calcium deposits. However it may not be calcium deposits that are causing the haze.

Glass does corrode over time (if you have ever seen old windows that are hazy this is corrosion not calcium buildup). Once the glass corrodes there is no way to clear it again. The good news is that underwater the corrosion is greatly reduced to the eye.

Andy


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks everyone for your help 
let it soak on its side with lemon juice and scrubbed and sit over night and washed after two nights it worked


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet


----------

